# Rayas de colores a Tv Samsung y están creciendo



## azamorav81 (Feb 26, 2014)

De antemano gracias por tomarse el tiempo en leer mi problema, agradezco mucho su ayuda.

Tengo una tv Samsung Led de 55 pulgadas modelo un55d8000, tiene 2 años que la compre.

Todo iba muy bien hasta que hace como 3 meses la actualice el firmware y note que tenia una pequeña raya vertical de 1 cm y algunos puntos (Pixeles muertos) pero ahora ya tiene 3 rayas y estas están creciendo, ahorita la raya mas grande mide 7.5 y veo que es de colores, que podrá ser el problema? No ha recibido ningún golpe la TV.

Dejo estas imágenes.


Gracias


----------



## Dls (Feb 27, 2014)

hola que tal
debido al tiempo que tienes con la pantalla checa la fuente en busca de capacitores inflados y tambien revisa el cable de la T-CON


----------



## sergiot (Feb 27, 2014)

Si no es lo que te dijeron antes, es la pantalla, y ojo que algunas t-con están incorporadas a la pantalla, en esa caso se cambia pantalla completa.


----------



## azamorav81 (Feb 27, 2014)

Dls dijo:


> hola que tal
> debido al tiempo que tienes con la pantalla checa la fuente en busca de capacitores inflados y tambien revisa el cable de la T-CON


 
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, la v*er*d*a*d no se mucho de electrónica y estoy viendo si me conviene mandarla a componer, si en su experiencia me dicen que la falla es del display me la quedo asi ya que seria muy caro cambiarlo pero si la falla es otra no muy costosa la mando a componer. Se Podría hacer alguna prueba para descartar que el display este dañado? Gracias por su tiempo.



sergiot dijo:


> Si no es lo que te dijeron antes, es la pantalla, y ojo que algunas t-con están incorporadas a la pantalla, en esa caso se cambia pantalla completa.


Se Podría hacer alguna prueba para descartar que el display este dañado? Gracias por su tiempo.



Encontré un pdf donde viene a detalle los componentes de mi tv, el t-con si viene aparte (es una pequeña tarjeta), les adjunto el pdf por si en un futuro le sirve a alguien más y por si ayuda un poco más a saber cual seria la falla de mi tv.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 27, 2014)

eso es casi seguro la pantalla.....llévalo a algún service que el 40% de las veces tiene reparación,pero es bastante delicado,y tiene que ser alguien con experiencia en despiece de cristales líquidos.


saludos.


----------



## azamorav81 (Feb 27, 2014)

Daniel.more dijo:


> eso es casi seguro la pantalla.....llévalo a algún service que el 40% de las veces tiene reparación,pero es bastante delicado,y tiene que ser alguien con experiencia en despiece de cristales líquidos.
> saludos.



Muchas gracias,seguire escuchando propuestas. Saludos


----------



## Dls (Feb 28, 2014)

porqur no pruebas en abrir la tapa de tu tv y ver si la fuente lo ves con algun desperfecto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2014)

No , esas rayas  no son de fuente


----------



## azamorav81 (Feb 28, 2014)

Dls dijo:


> porqur no pruebas en abrir la tapa de tu tv y ver si la fuente lo ves con algun desperfecto



Viendo el pdf de mi pantalla (El que adjunte) no veo nada que diga fuente, solo main board, l-con y smps board pero no veo cual pudiera ser la fuente, perdón mi ignorancia. Como la identifico?



DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , esas rayas  no son de fuente



Por tu experiencia que crees que sea el problema?
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2014)

Pantalla , llevalo a que te lo presupuesten. Si no tenés experiencia no lo desarmes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 28, 2014)

ese problema son dos cosas, o es el flex o la plaquita t-com


----------



## azamorav81 (Mar 1, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ese problema son dos cosas, o es el flex o la plaquita t-com


Ojala sea eso, hablare al soporte Samsung a ver que me dicen. ya les contare que fue el problema, espero que no sea el panel lcd.
Gracias por todo


----------



## azamorav81 (Mar 3, 2014)

Con la tv apagada se alcanzan a ver también las rayas, entonces lamentablemente es el panel lcd, ya no tiene caso que hable a samsung, los panales son muy caros.
Gracias por todo.


----------

